# Introduction



## eacrouch (Mar 25, 2006)

Hello, I have been a lurker here on Homesteading today for a while. I have quit my job recently since we are hopefully (God willing) moving next weekend to our new homestead. I have gained back 42 pounds of the 75 pounds I lost on Weight Watchers. WW works great but I will be living 15-20 min. from town and I don't want to spend $10-12 per week plus the gas to go to the meetings. I am a lifetime member but i lost my motivation. So I am concentrating right now on portion control and limited snacking. I hated journaling and I still do but it works great. My WW stuff is packed right now so I will start with the basics. Nice info here and You guys may become my WW crew. Thanks and Be 'Loosers" :hobbyhors 
Erin in KS


----------



## dodgewc (Jul 8, 2006)

Okay, I know it's hard to keep weight of once you've lost it, but what you need is what my grandfather called "Won't Power" . Lost of people have "Will Power" As it gets to colder weather, where you are less apt to sweat off any extra energy, you need to be mindful that you " won't eat that extra portion because you're going to need the fat for winter. Keep lots of water on hand. Drink it when you have the hunger pangs. Make sure you have a banana, orange and an apple around for the to really satisfy the craving. Portion control is the biggest secret to weight loss and cotrol of that desired weight. YOU MUST HAVE WON"T CONTROL! YOU WON"T EAT THAT SECOND HAMBURGER! Substitute fruit for that second mamburger or hotdog. Eat lots of veggies, but don't douse them with butter or dressing. Lemon juice adds great flavor to spinach, broccoli or asparagus.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Welcome Erin! Lot's of supportive people here! :dance:


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Welcome Erin!


----------

